# Lowryder?



## sweetnug (Oct 19, 2007)

Never heard of this strain seems to be popular around here.  Is it just an Indica that is very short???  Who made it?  Can you buy seeds or is it available by clone only?  Thanks!


----------



## rockydog (Oct 19, 2007)

Seeds are available. If it is the real Lowryder it is a Ruderalias strain which does automatic flowering, meaning you have no control over when it flowers it just does it by itself. The are very short plants that generally dont produce huge amounts. I hear the buzz is decent though.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 21, 2007)

www.seedsman.com


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 24, 2007)

rockydog said:
			
		

> If it is the real Lowryder it is a Ruderalias strain which does automatic flowering, meaning you have no control over when it flowers it just does it by itself.



*'Sup dude :ciao: Yep, they do/will grow a few nodes then start flowering with no light switch however you can delay the autoflowering trait if you keep the temps around 50F. Someone over at Highbred.net found that out by accident hehehe. my 0.02. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the reason the flowering is delayed due to the slowed growth and maturation of the plant itself.


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey DL,  what ever came of those LR seeds from Dr.C? I've been hearing his are fakes! I still haven't tried mine. (family visiting)


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know about his LRs or his LR2s actually.  I have only purchased LR2 seeds and they were from him.  I've only had a chance to grow out one batch.  100% females with two different phenos.  One with a lower yield and an amazingly exotic smell and the other being a 20% higher yielding or so with the smoke being not quite as "good".  Definitely a full blown body stone.

I have put a lot of thought into the "genuineness" of seeds.  Quite frankly, I don't really care.  This is an underground business so nothing is ever going to be perfect.  If I get what I am being told I am getting, great.  If not, well, what can you do?  

My goal (as I think most people should too) is to make my own, "ideal", strain that is exactly what I am looking for.  So much negativity flows from people that feel someone is taking advantage of them.  Understandable, but it must be expected.  However, I refuse to be a part of it.  

Grow dope.  Trade genetics with your friends (And not even that works out as planned always).  Go with the flow, be happy and never spend a lot on cash on a pack of beans... whatever a lot means to you.


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 25, 2007)

So they did turn out to be lowryders? :woohoo:


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes.  They were autoflowering.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 26, 2007)

IMO:  if you are not in a hurry 

grow regular strains.. 

1.  alot more yield

2. alot more potent.

although my LOWRYDERS were huge and almost got 2oz's dryed/cured.

Search my posts.. you'll see them in all their glory.


----------

